# Brace Ht on Hoyt Formula RX



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Frank,
Ever used a plunger+ flipper rest set up?


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

*Rest*

No, I have to use a homemade rest because of some of the special shots I do on stage. I do a six arrow at once shot and the average rest just won't stand for the abuse I dish out doing some of the shots I do....

With my Hoyt compounds I shoot instinctively and prefer the old Hunter Supreme and berger button. I love the plunger rest and berger button idea and have used them on hunting bows but not my stage bows. They are accurate but I have to have my rests custom made.

Do you use that style rest?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Cool. Do you have any close ups of the rest you use? I'm not quite sure what I'm looking at in the photo.


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

War
I will try and get some close ups made. It is very simple... layers of leather cut & shaped with wood glue over it. Not fancy but very good for what I do.

I remember searching for a commercial rest and could not find one that suited my needs so Pop built one for me. I like the arrow as close to center shot as I can get it.

Let me see if I have any others...


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Neat. I love contrast. The extreme technology of the Fusion RX bow contrasts with the extreme simplicity of the leather rest that lets you, essentially, shoot off the shelf with a FITA Recurve and still maintain extreme accuracy. 

In archery if it works it works. Clearly your rest works. Did anybody over at Hoyt engineering just have to smile at your use of a hand built up leather shelf on their new high tech Olympic recurve bow?


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Brace ht*

Frank, I shoot a 70" RX with beiter plunger and rest. I have tried to vary the brace height on mine all the way down to 8 3/4. 9 1/4" is what mine likes too. So forgiving at that height and smooth. In case it matters I got a 70" by using a 27" riser and medium limbs. dave


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

War
The baby aspirin dust on the stages speaks for itself. HAHA

No, they let me do what I do. The cool thing about Hoyt is that in the 1980's the President of the company, Joe Johnston, then it was Hoyt/Easton, actually traveled with me for a week doing shows in Virginia and North Carolina. Remember I was there 86-2003 and then came back July 1, 2009.

I got my first Hoyt recurve when Ann and Earl still owned Hoyt. So I have a pretty long history with them. It's good to be "home". I promote archery and the Hoyt brand and they support my efforts. 

I am excited about these new bows. Wow do they shoot!


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

On my old Sky bow I used a 8 1/4 brace ht. I tried various settings on my formula and 9 1/4 seemed to work best. These bows are so accurate and forgiving.

I salute Douglas, George and the folks at Hoyt. This bow is a keeper.


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey War
Alot of the exhibition shooters often shot off the shelf, off a knuckle, or similar position. I never cared for any of that... I wanted the accuracy of a rest. I always got a slight kick when shooting off the shelf.

Fred Bear and Stacy Groscup both shot this method... off the shelf. I never cared for it. Funny how we all have our own styles huh?


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

im shooting my 68" formula at a 9 1/4 inch braceheight. i thought it was high but you cant argue with performance :embara:

Chris


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

I think most of us are using 9 1/4. Cool deal.


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

On my 72" bow with long riser and long limbs I shoot a 9 1/2" bh and on my 68" with long riser and short limbs I run a 8 1/2" bh. Both sound and shoot great. Just got done with a 684 this morning on the 68" bow at 70 with a 339 and 345. All of last week I was shooting the 72" shot a few rounds in the high 670s. Gotta love them


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

why the 72" bow Jake?


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

The longer bow feels better on finger pressure and it's an all 70m yearthis year so I don't need to worry about speed. Should be a little more forgivig as well. Just testing things out.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

*Different combinations, different speeds?*

Has anyone done any chrono testing with dfferent length riser and limb combinations using the same arows?


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

I have. With the difference in string length you have to shoot differet weights for the same tune. On the shorter bow it was a pound and a half more weight then the longer bow for the same tune. The shorter bow was 7 fps faster


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

So far 9 1/4 is my BH of choice... however I am still playing with the tuning getting the bows fine tuned. 

Man I love these bows.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Jake Kaminski said:


> I have. With the difference in string length you have to shoot differet weights for the same tune. On the shorter bow it was a pound and a half more weight then the longer bow for the same tune. The shorter bow was 7 fps faster


Well, there you go. That's quite a difference just on length. Glad you did it Jake. Saves me having the steal the other 25" one back so I can run it through the chrono. 

Thanks for the brace height info too Frank. I'll confirm if it's a similar height for mine when I get to testing it.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Jake-what length string are you using? I have a long riser with medium limbs coming in. The G3 and 900's required a shorter string for the same length bow than say my Skys or WW limbs. a "normal string for a 72" bow" would be 69 inches (which is what I tie for a guy in our club shooting a 27" Bernadini with Inno Long Limbs"

thanks


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

Just use what hoyt reccommends in their manual. Unless you go with a low brace height and want the twists the standard reccommended length is perfect


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Jake Kaminski said:


> Just use what hoyt reccommends in their manual. Unless you go with a low brace height and want the twists the standard reccommended length is perfect


thanks--I note that when the last generation of Hoyt limbs came out the manual still had the old AMO standards which didn't work (though the FX manual pushed a longer length) fortunately I tie my own strings (along with all the Cincy Jr Olympian archers) and played around with the G3's. I confirmed with gt and Don Rabska that the last generation limbs needed a shorter string to get the recommended BH

Nice Indoor BTW


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Jim c
Are you in Cin, Ohio? 

Frank


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Aspirin Buster said:


> Jim c
> Are you in Cin, Ohio?
> 
> Frank


Close-work there-live north of Cincinnati near Kings Island.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Mine is at 9 1/8" and shoots great there.


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Jim C
Are you friends with Ann Clark? She and the late Ann Hoyt lived there. Ann C still does.

Frank


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Aspirin Buster said:


> Jim C
> Are you friends with Ann Clark? She and the late Ann Hoyt lived there. Ann C still does.
> 
> Frank


yeah, I and my wife were at Ann Hoyt's Funeral Mass. Been to Ann C's home a few times. Both of those two used to come to the JOAD club a few years back. Planning on being at AC's 85th-we were at her 80th as well.


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Jim--
GREAT! That was my next question... I am doing a show for Ann's 85th... Look forward to meeting you!

Frank


----------

